

Neat Chart: Employee defections to and from top tech companies - losvedir
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/10/the-biggest-talent-losers-and-winners/

======
hkmurakami
I really wish this inforgraphic used arrow widths proportional to the ratio
sizes. It's very hard to extract the data from a passing glance at the
graphic; instead, we have to painstakingly read every single ratio written on
the arrows. We have no idea which arrow is in fact the largest.

Disappointing.

(I guess Tufte has taught be a lot already)

~~~
losvedir
That's a good idea.

I was using the colors for that purpose (e.g., it's overwhelmingly blue,
meaning there's an overall flux into facebook), although as I understand it
colors are not great for conveying information.

~~~
hkmurakami
Ah I didn't realize you had made the graphic. I hope I did not come across too
disparagingly.

------
losvedir
Apologies for changing the title; from my stint in finance I have an aversion
to the word "talent" as a synonym for "employee".

------
iqster
In the steady-state, almost everyone will be working at Facebook ;-)

